# Широкие кости таза :(



## Rwshkin (29 Июл 2008)

У меня нормальное телосложение, + занимаюсь в зале.
Все что мешает радоваться жизни это то что довольно широкие кости таза и сам таз. Причем диеты на него не влияют вообще, худею в любых местах кроме ягодиц. А если я какоето время провожу сидячий образ жизни + отьедаюсь, лишние кг обязательно откладываются именно в области жо.
Это какнибудь можно исправить? Очень люблю приталенную и обтягивающую одежду, но фигура не позволяет их носить за редким исключением Что посоветуете?
p.s : я парень.


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (29 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Широкие кости таза *

на нашем сайте - главное -здоровье.)))


----------



## Rwshkin (29 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Широкие кости таза *

а куда мне можно обратить?


----------



## Ell (29 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Широкие кости таза *

а я вот не поняла - широкий таз или большая попа?
И какое отношение Ваш вопрос имеет к проблемам позвоночника?


----------



## Rwshkin (29 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Широкие кости таза *



Ell написал(а):


> а я вот не поняла - широкий таз или большая попа?
> И какое отношение Ваш вопрос имеет к проблемам позвоночника?



из 1го вытекает визуальный эффект второго. не все так страшно конечно , я вполне симпотный
просто хочется довести свой внешний вид до стандарта, а что куда обратиться чтобы убрать недостатки не знаю. вот решил здесь спросить.
может это лечится какимито процедурами или спец упражнениями? или просто упиться кокаколы чтобы кости начали хрустеть, потом их подкоректировать чемнить?))))
вот думал сьездить на консультацию в центр дикуля или бобыря. может что там подскажут...
Moderator: извольте использовать правильную русскую речь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Широкие кости таза *



> ...или просто упиться кокаколы чтобы кости начали хрустеть, потом их подкоректировать чемнить?)))



Это как, подробнее?


----------



## Rwshkin (29 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Широкие кости таза *

если пить оч много колы то кости начнут терять свою прочность.. это как анти-кальций


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Широкие кости таза *

И у вас есть измерение этого ....очень!

И так, вопрос, как вы определили, что у вас широкий таз?


----------



## Rwshkin (30 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Широкие кости таза *

смотрю в зеркало и вижу. кости ниже талии отходят в бока больше чем должны


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Широкие кости таза *

Больше чем вам хочется или больше нормы?


----------



## Ell (30 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Широкие кости таза *



Rwshkin написал(а):


> смотрю в зеркало и вижу. кости ниже талии отходят в бока больше чем должны



У мужчин  - пояс. 

Извините, не вижу смысла в данной теме. Тематика форума иная.


----------

